# Merchant Navy medals from WW2



## agnos (Jun 8, 2013)

My father, now deceased, was a merchant seaman from the late twenties. In December 1940 whilst sailing back from Porto Antonio, his ship, the Elders & Ffyfes "Aracataca" was torpedoed and sunk. My father, with other members of the crew spent ten days in a lifeoboat until they were eventually picked up by another ship. A medical board later found him unfit for sea service. It never occurred to me that he might be entitled to any medals and it was only after a discussion with another ex-seaman that I discovered that he would be. Would anybody know what they might be and where I could obtain them?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
If he is entitled to medals, you would first of all check they have not already been issued. Go to
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/records/merchant-seamen-medals-ww2.htm
If he is not there then make another post and if possible include his full name date and place of birth and one of us will endevour to explain the protocol to appy for his medals.

regards
Roger


----------



## agnos (Jun 8, 2013)

Many thanks Roger. I'm pretty certain my father did not claim any medals but I tried that link anyway. I'm getting "page not available." His name was Myles Walsh, born in Arklow, Eire in 1913. I still have his discharge book, which is numbered R150058. After war was declared he sailed on "Iroquois," "Matadian," then two voyages on "Aracataca," the second being the one when that ship was sunk on 30 November 1940. I would be very grateful for any information on how to go about applying for whatever medals my father would be entitled to.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
First of all phone the Maritime and Coastguard Agency Medals officer on 029 2044 8844.
Explain the cir***stances of your fathers MN career and indicate that you have his Discharge Book.
The Medal officer should accept the Discharge book as proof that you dad was on board the various vessels. He/she will probably ask for a copy of the Discharge book together with the copies of movement cards of the ships. These can be downloaded from here. Cost you £3.36 each
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/records/merchant-shipping-cards-ww2.htm
With these do***ents to hand the medals officer should determine which medals your dad is entitled to and forward them to you for free.
Any problems , come back to us.

MCA Cardiff, Anchor Court, Keen Road, Cardiff CF24 5JW 

regards
Roger


----------



## agnos (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Roger. Many thanks for that information. I managed to download the relevant ship cards from the National Archives and will print off those along with the discharge book scans for forwarding to the Maritime & Coastguard Agency. Thank you again for your replies.


----------



## agnos (Jun 8, 2013)

Many thanks for the information and advice I received to my query about WW2 medals my father might have been entitled to. Last week I was very pleased to receive my father's Atlantic Star, 39-45 Star and War Medal from the Maritime & Coastguard Agency. These will now be passed on to his grandchildren. Many thanks again.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update
Glad to help an old salt. We owe these men a vote of gratitude for the sevices rendered under the most difficult of cir***stances.

Lest we forget.

Roger


----------

